# Just found this site.



## Puck it (Apr 26, 2013)

This is too good to be true.

Look at the prices.

http://asiaprobike.com


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 26, 2013)

Comes thru as "Malicious website blocked"


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2013)

Could be a scam site.  They say they have a retail store ...but no address is listed on the site.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like a scam to me...

http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/ever-heard-asiapro-bikes-850240.html


----------



## Puck it (Apr 26, 2013)

I am at work and not getting the malicious site on our firewall.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 26, 2013)

Money order or bank transfer only equals scam.  Just looked at.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> *This is too good to be true.*
> 
> Look at the prices.
> 
> http://asiaprobike.com



Magic words right there.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 26, 2013)

plus some of the prices are too good to be true. Eddy Merckx EMX-1 or 3 for the cost of the Shimano Ultegra group alone.


----------

